# Climber willing to relocate.



## Redbull (Jun 7, 2005)

I am posting this for a friend who does not have computer access. He is willing to relocate and is a good reliable climber. His name is Rick and can be contacted at 816-241-4291. If you are interested, just give him a call.
Brandon


----------

